# Very dodgy road signs!



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Erk!









In case Batman gets lost....









Decisions, decisions....









Only 36% of women find their way here...









Hurrah! This might help...









Yes, well, err....? 









Hope it's not urgent.....









Tasty, yum yum...









Prince Philip says much the same.....









In other words - You're shagged, mate!....









So, make sure your CV has the relevant experience added....









Hygiene is important...









It's a dream come true (apologies to the ladies here)  ....









McDeath??? .......









An American sign obviously....









Ooops, what a giveaway.....









So, what exactly is the alternative to 'while you wait'?.....









And finally, such insight is useful....









:lol: :lol: :lol: [/img]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

The Chinese reastaurant reminds me of my local one called

WAI FUK


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I messed up one of the pics. It should of been:

In case Batman gets lost....









Sorry


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Should think so to


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> Ooops, what a giveaway.....


 :lol: lucky the Cold War is over then, eh


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been to a couple of those this week


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Jane Doe said:


> I've been to a couple of those this week


Did you get lost - or is it a dodgy SatNav in your car?

.


----------



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> Jane Doe said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to a couple of those this week
> ...


Yes totally :wink:


----------

